# Wading the St. Mary's rapids.



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm going to be going into the rapids for the first time soon and I hear they can be quite treacherous. I usually just wear an old pair of hiking boots to wade in and I've gorilla glued and stapled some some felt from the local craft store to the bottom. They've been sufficient so far but I was wondering if any one who has fished here think this would be enough? Since it's relatively thin felt I've consider just redoing it with some doubled up matieral. Anyone who has fished there do you think that would be good enough?


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

joeirv said:


> I'm going to be going into the rapids for the first time soon and I hear they can be quite treacherous. I usually just wear an old pair of hiking boots to wade in and I've gorilla glued and stapled some some felt from the local craft store to the bottom. They've been sufficient so far but I was wondering if any one who has fished here think this would be enough? Since it's relatively thin felt I've consider just redoing it with some doubled up matieral. Anyone who has fished there do you think that would be good enough?


RIP

Under normal conditions, the minimum I would wade with are studded felts.
The St Mary's can be some of the hardest wading around. Walk carefully, much of the water is like walking on bowling balls. The water can be hard to gauge, certain areas can appear waist deep but you can float your hat.
Be careful, carry a staff, and wade with a buddy (preferably one who has been before)


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

If you decide to do it in your old hiking boots, I would at least put a bunch of hex head sheetmetal screws in the bottom of 'em...... that might also help hold the felt on.


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah I didn't think it'd be a good idea to head there alone on my first time going so I got a buddy who's fished it before coming. He said I'd probably be fine using office type carpeting with some hex screws instead of the thin felt, but I'm leaning towards getting off my wallet and buying some actual boots. Thanks for the help.

Any suggestions on a decent pair at a decent price? Sierratradingpost has some closeouts with good reviews but I'm still skeptical on reviews from people who probably haven't fished there.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

If you are an experienced and confident wader, you can get away with just felt soled boots. I've done it several times with no problems. Just bring a staff and take your time. It can be slippery but manageable. Definitely be careful. Some holes look like they are 3 ft deep when they are actually 6-10 or more..


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

Joeirv,

Prepare to be completely humbled. No matter what you do. There's nothing like wading 1/2 way out there, and then in the simple act of fishing, your leg meat turns into jelly; and then you look back at the berm and realize you still have to get back;and now its getting dark.

Have fun.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like you are waiting for the water to get really cold before you go. Nothing like a dip in the rapids in December. Pack a change of clothes you might need them.


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahaha, well I can't say I'm too confident in my wading abilities, but I was a rescue swimmer once upon a time so I am pretty confident in my swimming abilities lol. Hopefully I don't have to use them. Thanks for the help and insight everyone, I'll be there Saturday or Sunday and hopefully dry.


----------



## fisherboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Felts are best for the river,most important equipment for that river is a wadding staff.Do not leave home without it!


----------



## Bowshep (Feb 22, 2010)

Good day fellow hook tossers l know that some people are big on the wading staff but its just a stick that you have to carry when not in use along with all the other gear that we carry that we don't use.

l would be more concerned about the wading belt sealing off the sleeves and cinching of the bottom of the coat to reduce the amount of the water coming into the clothing. l have never fallen in because of the water or slipping on rocks and logs but l have been knocked over by a log and a sheet of Ice that flowed down stream, the Ice being the poop your pants one.

And please this is not to offend anyone but when l hear back in the day or when l was young l could/did... Most of us are now old farts l use to run a football field for hours now l can run to the 50 yard line and keel over. 

No mater what just be safe.


----------

